# MINI PEN-CHEST



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 24, 2007)

As a follow up to my previously posted larger pen chest (holds 60 pens), I now present the "mini-me" little brother pen chest. This solid beech version holds a mere 48 pens but it's footprint is less than half the size of the larger chest. Both sides of this chest have built in compartments that proudly display any pen creation regardless of size. The lexan side panels lift out for easy insertion/removal of pens. Each of the seven (7) trays safely store a full compliment of six pens. 

Once again, I built this chest without plans. I create as I go along and improvise once I have an idea in my mind. Call it my poor man's version of a simple CAD program. Hope that it inspires ideas for others and as always I hope that you enjoy it as much as I've enjoyed puttering it together.
-Peter-




Mini-me pen chest.





Front view.




Top view.




Tray detail.




Notice the side lexan panel display that holds three pens.





Side by side comparison of small and large pen chests.


----------



## les-smith (Aug 24, 2007)

Super nice.  I think it should make the Featured Photo.  You have really got some excellent skills.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent work! Does your cad program have those nifty little UNDO and REDO buttons? []


----------



## fstepanski (Aug 24, 2007)

Great quality, very nice looking chests..  Like the mini side display feature you built in, very insightful!  Do you build from plans or just kinda wing it?


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful work!  That looks fantastic!


----------



## gerryr (Aug 24, 2007)

I love it.  Is that the one you were making for me?[][]


----------



## great12b4ever (Aug 24, 2007)

Peter, that is one awesome pair of ben chests.  The only question now is which one is being sent to me?[][][]

Really great work,  I may have to borrow your ideas if you don't mind.

Rob


----------



## MarkHix (Aug 24, 2007)

I love both of them.  It's got me thinking about trying my own.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 24, 2007)

For all the work involved this might be an option for some of the members.  It is available on eBay buy it now for $89.





<br />


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Aug 25, 2007)

Just an update on the chest above:

The five they had on a buy it now sold out by this morning.  The one they had on auction style listing sold for $217.50.  When they list more I will post the listing on here for those who PMed me about the listing, that is once I get one of my own this time. []


----------



## thewishman (Aug 25, 2007)

I couldn't find it on ebay - do you have a link?

Peter, your pen chests are beautiful! Very nice craftsmanship and appealing designs. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Chris


----------



## thewishman (Aug 25, 2007)

Just saw the update - thanks.


----------



## johnnycnc (Aug 25, 2007)

The pen chest you built is great,Peter!
I really like it and the larger one as well.[]
I have got to try one of these myself;
Thanks for the inspiration and sharing.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 27, 2007)

Those are great looking chests Peter.  I like the 89 dollar one that sold out too, but I don't understand the hinges being on the front of it, especially when they are an exposed hinge.  I don't know that I'd ever have that many pens, but if so, I'd deffinitely go with the build my own too.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by workinforwood_
> <br />Those are great looking chests Peter.  I like the 89 dollar one that sold out too, but I don't understand the hinges being on the front of it, especially when they are an exposed hinge.



The $89 chest is a good design/value for the money. But be aware that it is NOT made out wood. I believe that it is pressed particleboard with a "paper" topskin. The hinges are at the front so that an additional six pens can be displayed(behind glass) on the side that the hinges rest on.
-Peter-[]


----------

